# Terns or Redbellies? pics inside



## ohmyfish (Mar 20, 2006)

So i have been looking to purchase either a black rhom or a few larger shoaling p's. Today on a whim i had my g/f call the pet shop to ask if they had any larger p's. They said "yes, they are about as big as my hand and they are 39.99 ea." Amazed i called them back to tell them i would be there in 5 mins. When i got there he already had a bucket full of water ready for them to go in. We had no idea where they were in the fish section, until he sticks his net into the live plant tank. and out come two p's. Automatically im like ok i'll take them. I had noticed they did not have much red coloring but, their size overcame that. I got them home and unscrew the top of the bucket and im gazing down on two 7.5" p's. I get them into the tank and im like ok these are not Redbellies This is a gold spilo, but now after looking around a little more, i believe i have 2- 7.5" Terns









































What are these p's?
any help would be appreciated. They are actually pretty good looking health fish with no bites, until my 2-3 month old redbellies decided to nip their tails.

thanks in advance
josh b.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Natts :rasp:







to ID forum


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

Look like reds to me too.


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

100% Nattereri--red bellied piranha...







!!


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

sorry mate...they just look like rbps.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Ternetzi's or not, those fish are P. nattereri.
But to answer your question, those are just regular Reds (P. nattereri var. "Ternetzi" doesn't have red eyes).


----------



## ohmyfish (Mar 20, 2006)

so assuming they are rbps, someone fed them poorly and probably only fed them feeders right? I havent seen any this size without red coloration on the stomach. the only trace of red on them is on their tails. I will make sure to vary thier diet now for sure!

thanks for everyones input
josh b.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Red bellies.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

:nod: agree too...they are reds


----------



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

great price!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

ID complete.


----------

